# Cupel Junk silver



## Ellis1013 (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi everyone, Im new to gold and silver refining and had some questions about cupeling, I have a propane furnace which has an open face with plenty access to oxygen. The only thing Im confused about is whether I am able to pour the flux in the cupel, or if I have to do it before. Thanks


----------



## Martijn (Apr 14, 2022)

Welcome to the forum. 
Flux is not used in cupelling. 
What do you want to cupel? Or smelt?


----------



## Ellis1013 (Apr 14, 2022)

Martijn said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Flux is not used in cupelling.
> What do you want to cupel? Or smelt?


Hi, originally, i was going to cupel junk silver with lead, but i guess not flux, should i melt the lead, flux, and silver beforehand in a crucible?


----------



## Martijn (Apr 15, 2022)

Not sure if cupelling is the most economic way to process junk silver, but jason from mount baker mining machines has some excellent video's on cupelling and smelting. 
Most people here go for nitric digestion and cemting on copper, then use a silver nitrate cell to get 3 nines fine or more. 


https://www.google.com/search?q=mbmmllc+cupelling&client=ms-android-samsung-gj-rev1&biw=412&bih=733&tbm=vid&sxsrf=APq-WBtbtngqUOLNuvt57GDq-1E-bwEq7w%3A1650009317107&ei=5SRZYsueBozxsAfWvYKQDg&oq=mbmmllc+cupelling&gs_lcp=ChBtb2JpbGUtZ3dzLXZpZGVvEAMyBAgjECdQpSpYvy5g_jVoAHAAeACAAeQBiAGYBJIBBTEuMi4xmAEAoAEBqgEQbW9iaWxlLWd3cy12aWRlb8ABAQ&sclient=mobile-gws-video#ip=1


----------



## Ellis1013 (Apr 17, 2022)

Martijn said:


> Not sure if cupelling is the most economic way to process junk silver, but jason from mount baker mining machines has some excellent video's on cupelling and smelting.
> Most people here go for nitric digestion and cemting on copper, then use a silver nitrate cell to get 3 nines fine or more.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mbmmllc+cupelling&client=ms-android-samsung-gj-rev1&biw=412&bih=733&tbm=vid&sxsrf=APq-WBtbtngqUOLNuvt57GDq-1E-bwEq7w%3A1650009317107&ei=5SRZYsueBozxsAfWvYKQDg&oq=mbmmllc+cupelling&gs_lcp=ChBtb2JpbGUtZ3dzLXZpZGVvEAMyBAgjECdQpSpYvy5g_jVoAHAAeACAAeQBiAGYBJIBBTEuMi4xmAEAoAEBqgEQbW9iaWxlLWd3cy12aWRlb8ABAQ&sclient=mobile-gws-video#ip=1


yes, i would rather use nitric acid, but i live in a condensed area, and dont want the nitric dioxide byproduct to harm anyone.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 21, 2022)

The lead from cupeling is more concerning to me than the NOx. 
But no, you'll get a little copper out, but not an appreciable amount. 

Plus, in the current market, junk carries a sizeable premium over melted silver


----------

